# Lab Results



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm always tired but there saying my synthroid is a little higher. So I have no idea what is wrong.

Thyroxine Free is 1.18 (.78-2.19)

Thyrotropin 3rd Gen 3.15 (0.49-4.67)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmandaN said:


> I'm always tired but there saying my synthroid is a little higher. So I have no idea what is wrong.
> 
> Thyroxine Free is 1.18 (.78-2.19)
> 
> Thyrotropin 3rd Gen 3.15 (0.49-4.67)


Lord have mercy; your Free T4 is below the mid-range of 1.28 of the range provided by your lab.

What dose of Synthroid are you on? Have they ever run the FREE T3 (Triiodothyronine?) This is your active hormone which gives you energy. If your Free T4 is that low, I would be curious to see where the FREE T3 is.

Have you had any antibodies' tests?

Here is info why you need the FREE T3.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

You appear to be undermedicated and it is no wonder you feel tired. Can you get them to increase your Synthyroid?


----------



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm on 137mcg of synthroid. I think I have had the other labs done but I can't find the paperwork. I'm exhausted daily but they said that my synthroid was a little high at the moment and that they didn't want to raise it. I'm still looking around for the other lab work.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmandaN said:


> I'm on 137mcg of synthroid. I think I have had the other labs done but I can't find the paperwork. I'm exhausted daily but they said that my synthroid was a little high at the moment and that they didn't want to raise it. I'm still looking around for the other lab work.


High by whose standards? Pooey!

Anyway, since you are on that dose of Synthroid, it sounds to me like you have blocking antibodies or immunoglobulins doing a number on the receptor sites.

It is hard to say because it just could be that you require more thyroxine replacement.

Please get the FREE T3 test. That would give us some clues. We will need the range when you do that as different labs have different ranges.


----------

